# huge tank sale



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

guys some of the petcos in san antonio texas are having a huge sale starting tomorrow on tanks, 1 dollar a gallon, so 20 bucks for a 20 gallon and 29 bucks for a 29 gallon, and 55 gallons are 79 bucks so like 1.50 a gallon for that one, im going its too big of a saving to pass up.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

awwww i wished i lived in the States cause if one store is doing it more probably will too


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Wonder when my local Petco will have this sale....I need to pick up a new 40 gallon tank.


----------

